# Can you transfer a downloaded program back?



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I downloaded a program to my iPad.

Can I somehow move it back to a TiVo?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope. I also tried doing a full backup of my iPad and then using a backup explorer program to look through the files and they don't seem to be backed up either. So as of right now there doesn't seem to be anyway to get at the recoded programs.

Dan


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Can you stream copyrighted material from Amazon using the Stream?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think so. But can't you stream stuff directly from Amazon to an iPad? Why would you need to use a TiVo and Stream as a middleman for that?

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jfh3 said:


> I downloaded a program to my iPad.
> 
> Can I somehow move it back to a TiVo?


But I presume you already know you can download (non-copy-protected) shows to a computer with the official Windows app or things like kmttg.. then copy those back to the TiVo.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I don't think so. But can't you stream stuff directly from Amazon to an iPad? Why would you need to use a TiVo and Stream as a middleman for that?
> 
> Dan


Yep, the Amazon Instant Video app supports streaming and downloading of purchased and rented videos. Unfortunately the Premier instant video choices are streaming only.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mattack said:


> But I presume you already know you can download (non-copy-protected) shows to a computer with the official Windows app or things like kmttg.. then copy those back to the TiVo.


Yes, thanks. I downloaded a show to the iPad and deleted it from the TiVo before I had put a copy on my TiVo backup drive on the PC and didn't recover it in time from the Recently Deleted folder. Perfect storm of bad timing.


----------

